# Elephant Birth~Amazing (Graphic)



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Elephant Birth - The Dramatic Struggle for Life Video

*ABSOLUTELY AMAZING!*



WARNING~Magnificent video, but Very Graphic!

Elephant Birth - The Dramatic Struggle for Life Video

http://vodpod.com/watch/2300502-elephant-birth-the-dramatic-struggle-for-life


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

animals and nature are so incredibly wonderful.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

That was AMAZING!! oh my how wonderful, what a cute little baby. You would think that when the baby dropped out onto the floor like that, that it would get it breathing. The baby Elephant is adorable!!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Oh my gosh - that was amazing. Especially her trying to get the baby to breath.

I saw a baby giraffe born at the Denver zoo years ago. That poor baby dropped at least four feet, and may more. But it got right up and wobbled about on those long legs!


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

I don't know why they couldn't have put some straw down for the birth? Just a little cushioning, right?!


----------



## hokie01 (Nov 4, 2009)

Woh...definitely graphic, but forewarned. Pretty impressive


----------

